# blasc2.0 problemchen vista



## StimpYJCatZ (6. Januar 2008)

also ich hätte ein problemchen mit dem blasc2.0 - und zwar (nebenbei auf meim xp-rechner lief damals alles) - blasc lässt sich installieren etc läuft problemlos - erkennt aber meine wow.exe oder launcher.exe nicht als gültig an "Anzeigeoptionen werden nicht gespeichert, solange keine gültige WoW.exe/Launcher.exe angegeben ist." - kommt wenn ich die wow-exe manuell eintragen will. 

hat jemand ne idee woran des liegen könnte bzw wie man es beheben kann?

thx im voraus ^^ mfG. stimpY


----------



## Shantalya (6. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube das gehört in den buffed.de / BLASC Support-Bereich

*schieb* mist, bin zu schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Leser,

Ich habe ein Problem mit BLASC. Wenn ich BLASC starten will sagt mir mein Betriessystem das das Programm nicht richtig funktioniert und zeigt mir eine Fehlermeldung an (Ein Screenshot von der Fehlermeldung ist unten verlinkt). Neuinstalieren scheint manchmal das Problem zu lösen, jedoch kehrt der Fehler nach einer Zeit wieder. Mein Betriebssystem ist Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64Bit. Ich hoffe das mir geholfen werden kann.

Schöne Grüße
Argolo

http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/7816/an...lerblascff7.jpg


----------



## Klas (10. Januar 2008)

ja also ich habe das pro auch schon seid ein paar monaten solange ich vista haben bei mir geht Blasc auch nicht läd nix hoch  gibt keine Communikation. das ist doch ne große sache Blasc Wow und buffed wieso wird da nix für Vista gemacht leute ?


----------



## Tidoc (11. Januar 2008)

Klas schrieb:


> ja also ich habe das pro auch schon seid ein paar monaten solange ich vista haben bei mir geht Blasc auch nicht läd nix hoch  gibt keine Communikation. das ist doch ne große sache Blasc Wow und buffed wieso wird da nix für Vista gemacht leute ?




Habe Vista und Blasc und es läuft alles, nur beim patchen muckt es immer aber das lässt umgehen


----------



## Argolo (11. Januar 2008)

Hab ich was verpasst? Hat jemand Urlaub oder so? O.o (Sry, will nicht aufdringlig sein, will nur den Thread nach Oben schieben.)


----------



## Ishino (11. Januar 2008)

Nabend,

ich habe folgendes Problem seit Blasc aktualisiert wurde.

Beim starten von Blasc kommt folgende Fehlermeldung

```
Exception EConvertError in Modul BLASC.exe bei 00009E32. `` ist kein gültiger Integerwert.
```

Eine Neuinstallation von Blasc bringt keine Änderung.

Gruß

P.S. benutze Vista 64bit


----------



## Darkknifi (12. Januar 2008)

Ishino schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem seit Blasc aktualisiert wurde.
> 
> ...



also ich hatte auch die gleichen probs und hab nun die lösung.... deinstalliere es einfach. lösche auch danach noch den buffed ordner... danach neu installieren aber OHNE DAS BUDDY addon. Danach funzt es ohne probleme. viel spass


----------



## ZAM (12. Januar 2008)

Darkknifi schrieb:


> also ich hatte auch die gleichen probs und hab nun die lösung.... deinstalliere es einfach. lösche auch danach noch den buffed ordner... danach neu installieren aber OHNE DAS BUDDY addon. Danach funzt es ohne probleme. viel spass




Mh - habe das mal an den Client-Programmierer weitergeleitet.


----------



## Wakandá (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ist bereits wieder ein Fehler in der Form vorhanden ?
Vor kurzem lief Blasc korrekt, aber von einem auf den anderen Tag ging nichts mehr.

Was kann das sein ?

Neuinstalltionen des Clients habe ich diverse Male durchgeführt.

Danke schon einmal für Infos...

Anbei ein Screenshot des angezeigten Fehlers.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Wakandá (18. Oktober 2008)

So, mein Problem hat sich gelöst. Naja - man sollte sich auch mal den aktuellen Downloader von Blasc ziehen und dann geht alles von allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles funzt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

